# Brand Spankin New



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

A new Halloween community has just started up.

http://www.hauntersnation.com/forum/index.php

You may recognize some of the members.:winkin:

Come on over, pull up a tombstone and we'll pick each other's brains.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks nice Mal.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Interesting but the amount of available forum topic categories seems pretty spartan. I personally like this setup with the different topics broken out for easy sorting. In other busy forums, your post asking for help can quickly get pushed to page 2 or 3 during busy times, and few folks will see it...unless they want to dig through multiple pages. 

That's a main reason I also like the "New Posts" link in this forum, allowing me to quickly gather all new threds into bite-sized pieces.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Haunti. Kid is doing a great job.
Thanks for the input Warrant.







I'm sure as the forum grows so will the categories.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

just joined up.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words EQ. And thanks to those that joined up. I will be adding more topics as the site grows. I have a GREAT moderator to help with that


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Please don't take offense at the following question. I am asking out of ignorance of the whole forum concept. I am rather new to forums in general.

I have noticed there seem to be numerous haunt forums ( or forums of any specific topic, for that matter). What's the purpose of another? Is it a personal challenge, or for the fun of creating and maintaining it, or something else?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just joined  Thanks !


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

People have different thoughts and ideas, so a different forum may give you different answers to questions, different ideas for projects, even different groups of friends. I have a core group of friends that are on all of the forums I belong to, plus many unique friends. It's just about a change of scenary.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

kid said:


> People have different thoughts and ideas, so a different forum may give you different answers to questions, different ideas for projects, even different groups of friends. I have a core group of friends that are on all of the forums I belong to, plus many unique friends. It's just about a change of scenary.


And nekkid Wednesday chats.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Nekkid Wednesday? That sounds good.

Obviously people have different thoughts and ideas, different answers and projects. That is, after all, what is being presented here. Whats the impetus to start all over? Why couldnt all these different thoughts be presented here, with all of the other different thoughts and ideas? Do you feel that the existing forums are missing something? Can you improve on the design? Again, I am not trying to be offensive. Its an honest query. I am not trying to single out "haunt" type forums, but forums in general. I have never gotten the chance to ask before.

I imagine that a forum is a lot of work, so I am curious what inspires one to do it. Particularly when the hobby of choice is already well represented.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Interesting question. I would suppose it's like why are there so many stores like WalMart, Target etc..., they all carry just about the same things but each one has a little something different. If one doesn't have what you're looking for, maybe the other one does.

Forums are much the same. Although the Halloween forums are all about halloween each one offers a little something different. Some are geared more towards the tamer family oriented haunts all the way to the extreme terror haunts, some offer a little of everything. Some sites are "pg-13" some are 17 and over. Each one offers different personalities, different atmosphere, as well as different ideas. For some haunting is a hobby for others it may be a business. The reasons for belonging to a particular forum or forums are just as numerous. As the saying goes, "variety is the spice of life".

Wouldn't it be boring if all the sites were exactly the same? Imagine having all the sites in one. Posts would get lost in the chaos, some questions would never get answered. Take the subject of tombstones, there are nearly as many ways to make them as there are tombstones in a cemetery. 

The reasons for starting a site are just as different. Branching off is common for forums no matter the subject.

I hope that helps to answer at least some of your questions.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Actually it does. Good answer. I just like to think we ( haunt forums) are a more elite "store" than Walmart.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

jaege said:


> Please don't take offense at the following question. I am asking out of ignorance of the whole forum concept. I am rather new to forums in general.
> 
> I have noticed there seem to be numerous haunt forums ( or forums of any specific topic, for that matter). What's the purpose of another? Is it a personal challenge, or for the fun of creating and maintaining it, or something else?


No matter how many there are there is always different things offered at each one.I am always searching for new ones need to go register.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First thoughts, the purple on black is hard to read and the font is a bit small.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not known for keeping my mouth shut....so I guess I won't dissapoint. 

I'm sure a thread like this is annoying, if not insulting to the administrator of our forum. I for one think it's great to post a site that compliments our endeavors. I also think it's in bad taste to propose (on this forum) that we venture to another for the same purpose we came here.

While I occassionally look around other places, I only post my props here. Until folks here get tired of my rude, crude, and socially unacceptable behavior....I'll pass. (Although you almost had me with nekkid Wednesdays.)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DarkLore said:


> I'm sure a thread like this is annoying, if not insulting to the administrator of our forum.


Evil Queen got permission From ZF before she created the thread.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes a big Thank You to ZF for allowing the exchange of links (with permission) to other Halloween related forums. There are far too few site owners who value the exchange of these links for the haunting community.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont see anything wrong at all with checking into or posting on any and all halloween/ haunt related sites. Just because you do so does not in my opinion show any disrespect at all for any other site, unless you go on and start bad mouthing a different site.I think it is great having all this information to share and all the great talent out there so willing to share and help each other out.I love all you guys and all the hard work that you all do.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I reg last week.Got 2 emails 1 stating the adminstrator would have to accept my account another from "kid" stating it was approved.I went to sign in and none of the info was accept so I reg. again.I have no clue to what happened maybe I was to click a link in the email.I just skimmed so I didn't read that close.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Maley that forsum looks cool I bet you will get a bunch of new members!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks scarymovie.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I registered, but still awaiting admin approval...I won't get approved. I'm too much trouble!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

You should be up and running Dr Morbius.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks to EQ for all the help getting us up and running, and thanks to all that have joined up so far. But I owe a special thanks to ZF for swapping links and allowing us to advertise here.
I understand some people don't see the point of belonging to multiple forums. Speaking with ZF, we found we are on the same page as far as branching out to other communities to help promote our passion. My forum happens to be age 17 and over, which does exclude some members of the community, but allows other members to have more relaxed and open discussions without the fear of banning you may have on certain forums. It may not work for all, but it works great for us. Hopefully as my forum grows, some of the members will filter over here to expand this cummunity. The more the merrier, right


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Just joined thanks for the info. EQ


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Kid just launched the new layout today. Come take a look.
http://www.hauntersnation.com/forum/index.php


----------

